# [DUP] Alsa-Drivers? ...und weitere Nubie-Fragen

## kraftwerk

Hallo!

Obwohl in meiner Kernel-Config 2.6.4 meine Soundkarte (i810_intel mit ac97) unter den Alsa-Modulen aktiviert ist, kommt stehts die Meldung "failed to open sound device", wenn ich was abspielen will (z.B. mit mp3blaster). Also wollte ich das Paket "alsa-driver" emergen, doch dann erscheint die Meldung 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 64, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben?

Wenn ich schon grad dabei bin, noch einige andere Einsteiger-Fragen (man möge mir meine Faulheit verzeihen)

- Ich habe einen Login-Manager. Trotzdem startet meine XSession nicht automatisch, ich muss jedes mal das Kommando "startx" ausführen.

- Wie siehts mit der Sicherheit aus bei Gentoo (bin wie gesagt Gentoo-Einsteiger)? Ich als Ex-Debianer bin mir gewöhnt, das meine Passwörter automatisch shadowed gespeichert und md5-verschlüsselt wurden. Wie siehts aus bei Gentoo?

- Habe ich als Entwickler Möglichkeiten, dem Gentoo-Team eventuell zu helfen? (Perl/GTK-Perl, C/C++, PHP, Java)

- Wo kann ich die Schriften systemweit umstellen? (Ich habe ein 1600x1200 LCD-Display, und die schriften sind extrem klein...)

- Wo liegen die Config-Dateien meiner XTerm? Ich bin mir einen schwarzen Hintergrund gewöhnt und bin nun geblendet wegen dem Standartmässig weissen  :Very Happy: 

So, das wärs vorerst. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

zu ersten Fragen, wenn du sounds usw. abspielen willst, musst du dich auch noch in die Gruppe audio eintragen. Dann müssten die Berechtigungen stimmen.

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## kraftwerk

 *cruxnor wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> zu ersten Fragen, wenn du sounds usw. abspielen willst, musst du dich auch noch in die Gruppe audio eintragen. Dann müssten die Berechtigungen stimmen.
> 
> ciau, cruxnor

 

Hi cruxnor,

wie mach ich das? "adduser alex audio" (alex ist mein User) scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

----------

## Inte

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Obwohl in meiner Kernel-Config 2.6.4 meine Soundkarte (i810_intel mit ac97) unter den Alsa-Modulen aktiviert ist, kommt stehts die Meldung "failed to open sound device", wenn ich was abspielen will (z.B. mit mp3blaster). Also wollte ich das Paket "alsa-driver" emergen, doch dann erscheint die Meldung 
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.
> ...

 

alsa-driver brauchst Du nicht, wenn Du den 2.6er Kernel benutzt.

Hast Du Dir mal die Gentoo Linux ALSA Anleitung durchgelesen und verstanden?

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> Wenn ich schon grad dabei bin, noch einige andere Einsteiger-Fragen (man möge mir meine Faulheit verzeihen)

 

Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forumsregeln-:Nur ein Thema pro Thread.

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> - Ich habe einen Login-Manager. Trotzdem startet meine XSession nicht automatisch, ich muss jedes mal das Kommando "startx" ausführen.

 

Anleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration

# nano -w /etc/rc.conf

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

# rc-update add xdm default

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> - Wie siehts mit der Sicherheit aus bei Gentoo (bin wie gesagt Gentoo-Einsteiger)? Ich als Ex-Debianer bin mir gewöhnt, das meine Passwörter automatisch shadowed gespeichert und md5-verschlüsselt wurden. Wie siehts aus bei Gentoo?

 

Gentoo Linux Sicherheitsleitfaden

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> - Wo liegen die Config-Dateien meiner XTerm? Ich bin mir einen schwarzen Hintergrund gewöhnt und bin nun geblendet wegen dem Standartmässig weissen 

 

```
~.Xdefaults
```

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> So, das wärs vorerst. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

 

Keine Ursache, vielen Dank für meine Geduld.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Fibbs

 *kraftwerk wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Obwohl in meiner Kernel-Config 2.6.4 meine Soundkarte (i810_intel mit ac97) unter den Alsa-Modulen aktiviert ist, kommt stehts die Meldung "failed to open sound device", wenn ich was abspielen will (z.B. mit mp3blaster). Also wollte ich das Paket "alsa-driver" emergen, doch dann erscheint die Meldung 
> 
> 

 

Die alsa-driver brauchst Du, wie allgemein bekannt ist, unter 2.6.x nicht mehr explizit installieren, da sie im Kernel mitgebracht werden. Lediglich alsa-utils solltest Du emergen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 64, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

Wenn Du das nächste Mal Fehlermeldungen postest, dann bitte poste den interessanten Teil mit, sprich die 10 - 20 Zeilen oberhalb Deiner Meldung sind normalerweise die interessanten, wobei Du es Dir dieses Mal sparen kannst, aus oben genanntem Grund.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich schon grad dabei bin, noch einige andere Einsteiger-Fragen (man möge mir meine Faulheit verzeihen)
> 
> 

 

Faule Leute sollen SuSE oder Windows nehmen, Gentoo erfordert Lern- und Lesewille.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ich habe einen Login-Manager. Trotzdem startet meine XSession nicht automatisch, ich muss jedes mal das Kommando "startx" ausführen.
> 
> 

 

Pro Thema ein Thread, sonst kommen Monsterthreads zustande, die später mit der Suchfunktion kein Mensch mehr findet, wenn er mal das gleiche Problem hat.

Welchen Loginmanager hast Du? Ich tippe jetzt mal auf xdm (kdm/gdm). Schau mal unter /etc/X11/Sessions, vielleicht bringt das was.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wie siehts mit der Sicherheit aus bei Gentoo (bin wie gesagt Gentoo-Einsteiger)? Ich als Ex-Debianer bin mir gewöhnt, das meine Passwörter automatisch shadowed gespeichert und md5-verschlüsselt wurden. Wie siehts aus bei Gentoo?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiß, machen das inzwischen alle Distributionen so. Ein einfaches Nachschauen in den entsprechenden Dateien hätte Dir die Antwort gegeben. Außerdem weiss ich ja nicht, wie Du Dein Gentoo konfiguriert hast...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> - Wo kann ich die Schriften systemweit umstellen? (Ich habe ein 1600x1200 LCD-Display, und die schriften sind extrem klein...)
> ...

 

WELCHE Schriften? Konsole? X? Vielleicht sogar KDE? Bei _der_ Frage wird Die _so_ keiner helfen können.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wo liegen die Config-Dateien meiner XTerm? Ich bin mir einen schwarzen Hintergrund gewöhnt und bin nun geblendet wegen dem Standartmässig weissen 
> 
> 

 

Ich benutze kein xterm, aber wenn ich "man xterm" in meinem KDE-Terminal eingebe, erscheint dort eine sehr lange Hilfeausgabe, der sicherlich zu entlocken ist, wie man xterm konfiguriert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So, das wärs vorerst. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
> 
> 

 

Na, das reicht ja dann wohl auch...

Lerne bitte, Deine Fragen intelligenter zu stellen, die hier im Forum ansässigen Hellseher sind aufgrund von überhöhter Beanspruchung derer Fähigkeiten durch extremes "Ich will nicht Doku Lesen und frage einfach mal, ohne mir zu überlegen, ob jemand versteht, was ich von ihm will" inzwischen abgewandert. Also müssen wir versuchen, die Probleme der Leute aus den Zeilen heraus zu lesen, die diese Posten. Du würdest sehr dazu beitragen, Dir helfen zu können, wenn Du Deine Fragen anständig stellst.

----------

## Inte

Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke  :Laughing: 

----------

## boris64

da gebe ich jetzt auch noch meinen senf dazu.

 *Quote:*   

> wie mach ich das? "adduser alex audio" (alex ist mein User) scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

 

```
man adduser
```

und nochmal zum mitschreiben:

wer zu faul zum lesen ist, der bleibe bitte bei windows.

alle deine fragen hätten sich von selbst erledigt, wenn

du die doku gelesen hättest.

----------

## kraftwerk

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> da gebe ich jetzt auch noch meinen senf dazu.
> 
>  *Quote:*   wie mach ich das? "adduser alex audio" (alex ist mein User) scheint nicht zu funktionieren. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, das manpage kenne ich bereits, sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt. Aber ich kann den Sound auch nicht als Root abspielen, deshalb schliesse ich das mit den Berechtigungen aus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> 
> wer zu faul zum lesen ist, der bleibe bitte bei windows.
> ...

 

Ich nehms jetzt mal nicht persönlich, werds mir aber aufbewahren, solltest du mal Hilfe von MIR benötigen, ok? Ein Forum ist schliesslich da, anderen zu helfen, und wenn du das nicht willst lass es bleiben. Aber so etwas muss ich mir nicht anhören.

Fibbs:

Die Alsa-Utils hab' ich installiert und meiner Meinung nach auch richtig konfiguriert - habs noch nicht hinbekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> Pro Thema ein Thread, sonst kommen Monsterthreads zustande, die später mit der Suchfunktion kein Mensch mehr findet, wenn er mal das gleiche Problem hat.

 

--> Ja, werd's mir in Zukunft merken, obwohl ich zugeben muss dass ein Forum, welches nicht mal unterteilt ist, nicht sehr zu übersichtlichem Posten einlädt. Man könnte ja auch eine andere Forensoftware nehmen, anstatt den Usern zu schreiben: "Wir warten alle auf phpBB2". Aber das betrifft ja in erster Linie gentoo.org und nicht euch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WELCHE Schriften? Konsole? X? Vielleicht sogar KDE? Bei _der_ Frage wird Die _so_ keiner helfen können

 

Was denkst du, was "systemweit" heisst? Sollte es keine Möglichkeit geben, dies einzustellen, (z.B. in der XF86Conf) werd ich's einzeln machen.

----------

## amne

Da die ursprüngliche Frage beantwortet wurde und zum Beispiel auch in diesem Thread beantwortet ist, Inte bereits mein Lieblingszitat von wegen einem Thema pro Thread von sich gegeben hat und der Thread sich eh schon in Richtung unentspannt entwickelt, mach ich jetzt zu und markier ihn als Dup. 

Sollte von den weiteren Fragen noch etwas unklar sein, bitte gemäss der forumsüblichen Prozedur "Doku&Forumsregeln lesen, suchen und gegebenenfalls ein Topic zum Thema erstellen" vorgehen.

Danke,

amne

----------

